# Period only 7 days after ovulation.



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Could a short luteal l phase be the reason I'm not getting pregnant? I'm taking clomid, and I'm ovulating. But then my period starts 7/8 days  later.  I always get my hopes up that it's implantation bleeding.....but it never is! I have a toddler and I think when I was pregnant with him my LP was about 10 days.


----------



## Opossum (Oct 8, 2015)

are you temping, OPKing, going by bloods or guessing based on cycle length?

7 days is too short really, its not completely impossible but very unlikely... I have a similar issue as my LP on average is only 9 days too (anything under 10 days is considered an issue) however my cycles incliding LP can be irregular which maybe part of my 'unexplained' infertility diagnosis, temping helped me figure that out, the doctors have missed it for years

I cant recommend anything from personal experiance but I have heard that B6 and agnus castus help with LP deficancy, I am hoping when I start IVF they will put me on progesterone to lengthen the LP


----------

